# Drying boots



## baldy

Hey, I searched but couldn't find a thread for this. What's the best way to dry your boots? I have Fusion series Salomon's so the liners are sewn into the boot and aren't removeable. What do you guys to help dry boots?


----------



## romaniaK

baldy said:


> Hey, I searched but couldn't find a thread for this. What's the best way to dry your boots? I have Fusion series Salomon's so the liners are sewn into the boot and aren't removeable. What do you guys to help dry boots?


you can get electric dryers that u can plug into your car lighter or you can use in your home.

something like this. there's different brands, google is your friend

http://www.buckmans.com/store/view-item-detail.aspx?ItemID=9515


----------



## david_z

put them in front of the fireplace when you get home from a day on the slopes. If you don't have access to a fireplace, put them in front of a forced-air heat vent overnight. That usually does the trick. If you use radiant heat, you're pretty much effed in the A, unless you get those plug-in boot dryers.


----------



## snoeboarder

well if you have forced air heat in the house use that, stick them in front of the register

or a boot dryer like he mentioned above


----------



## burritosandsnow

old news papers or bags of rice ... they help absorb moisture


----------



## killclimbz

Boot dryers are nice and the best way to get the moisture out. My friend just made a boot dryer using a hair dryer and PVC pipe. He used pipe that the dryer nozzle fit into snugly. Then a T junction with pipes coming off of it to two more t junctions at either end. He then capped them and drilled a bunch of small holes in the caps (not sure if you need this step or not) on either end. That way you can dry boots and gloves at the same time. Just remember to set the hair dryer to cool (no heat) so you don't burn your place down. Seemed pretty effective. The only reason he did this is that he's gone through 2 commercially bought dryers a season and was sick of the returns. 

Tognar has some decent to great dryers on their site. I don't think my friend tried any of these. The floor model looks like a great one if you don't need portability.


----------



## baldy

thanks for all the responses guys! i've tried using the hairdryer on my old boots, but i felt like the just steamed the boots on the inside and couldn't get the moisture out of the boot. I'm going on a trip soon and will be riding a couple days straight, so i will probably try putting a fan on it over night like snowolf said, as he's been a big help to me before.


----------



## NWBoarder

Snowolf said:


> My feet sweat so to help with these issues, I spray Right Guard antiperspirant on my feet in the morning. It drastically reduces the moisture in the boot. My feet stay dry and warmer and there is no stinky feet problem.


So glad I found this thread. I was just wondering about drying out my new boots and how to avoid them stinking the best. I think you gave me the perfect answer right here. Preventative measures.  I will be buying some Antiperspirant spray before my next trip.


----------



## CornedBeef

I've been using a serius boot dryer, but it just broke the other day. Think I could fix it if I could manage to open it.

It worked okay, but the quality was very poor so I'm a bit hestitant to get another dryer regardless of the brand.

A dryer is nice to have, but you only really need it if you go on consecutive days.


----------



## that_guy

I just dry them in the motel heater, or the floor vents of the car. I feel sorry for whoever has to share the motel room or the car, since my old pair of boots are decidedly aromatic, to put it nicely. Then there are the days when I hop on a train after riding, and my stuff just stays wet for the better part of 7-8 hours.

I've also tried the newspaper trick, but my boots are usually pretty wet after riding, and drying them over heat seems to work better.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I use these things that came with my Salomon F22's I bought a few years back. You just slip one into each boot. They're basically nylon bags filled with what feels like silica balls, like you find in those little white packets in some new clothes. They seem to work well, and you can "recharge" them by just popping them in the microwave for a few minutes.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

Triple8Sol said:


> I use these things that came with my Salomon F22's I bought a few years back. You just slip one into each boot. They're basically nylon bags filled with what feels like silica balls, like you find in those little white packets in some new clothes. They seem to work well, and you can "recharge" them by just popping them in the microwave for a few minutes.


im definitely going to check these out. I always just pull out my liners and insole and place them about a foot away from the radiant heat system found in the cheap ass rooms that we stay in, it Works "OK". one thing I can say is never put the liners to close to the heat, I actually melted the whole toe section of my liner a few years back.


----------



## baldy

yea i actually ordered them right after i saw your post triple8! haha they will not be here by this weekend though so i won't be able to use them at mount snow... oh well


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

baldy said:


> yea i actually ordered them right after i saw your post triple8! haha they will not be here by this weekend though so i won't be able to use them at mount snow... oh well


where did you order them from and how much, Seen them on ebay for $20, maybe you got a better deal.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Sweet, glad I could help! Honestly if they weren't included for free with Salomon F-boots that particular season, I would've never known about them, nor have ever bought them haha.


----------



## skibum458

When I bought my latest boots, K2 Compass, the boot fitter heated up the liner and then molded them to my feet. He warned me against heated boot dryers. Since most of the electric ones use heat I'm opting for this: https://www.amazon.com/DryGuy-Force...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HE5PFEYPSM7DFKR3WQGM They have a no-heat option...


----------



## Jkb818

i pull the liners out and put both the boots and liners in front of the fire place. i find if the liners are not removed its still damp in there the next day.


----------



## Donutz

TBH, the "heat" put out by the Dry-Guy is minimal, really just enough to speed evaporation. Nothing like what the molding heaters put out. I use the Dry-Guy (that exact model) all the time for my boots and gloves, and haven't had a problem.


----------



## buller_scott

burritosandsnow said:


> old news papers or bags of rice ... they help absorb moisture


 +1 for rice. I got some el-cheapo long socks from the local KMart (like $2 a pair), put a bunch of rice in both socks and tied them off. I have 'em in the car, put them into my boots the moment that I get back to the car, and it only takes the drive back to the lodge (say, 1/2 hr) + 3 beers to be mostly dry.

Each "rice sock" lasts a good few rounds before they start smelling bad. If you're economical and also jaded with your workplace, you can re-use the rice the next time you have a "bring a plate to work" day. _Heaps _of people will compliment you on how your dish tastes "unique, really interesting!". 

I've got other hacks if anyone is curious (not for drying boots, but for ninja-like gross stuff that no one will clue into).


----------



## WigMar

+ 1 on the rice sock. Cheapest off the grid boot dryer besides taking your liners out.


----------



## BoardieK

Ten years and a couple of weeks; hmmm, I think they're dry by now!


----------

